# vivis-homepage.de und mein-erstes-mal.net locken in die Falle



## sascha (25 Juli 2009)

vivis-homepage.de und mein-erstes-mal.net sind Internetseiten, die derzeit bei vielen Menschen für Ärger sorgen. Dabei gibt es gar keinen Grund zur Sorge.

vivis-homepage.de und mein-erstes-mal.net locken in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2009)

*AW: vivis-homepage.de und mein-erstes-mal.net locken in die Falle*

Diskussion abgetrennt unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige-2.html#post288362


----------

